# Savinelli Natural Pipes



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I have two Sav Naturals - one with a vulcanite stem and one with lucite. For some reason these are quickly becoming my two favorite pipes and I don't know why. One was the first pipe I bought, the other is one of the most recent pipes I've bought. I have at least eight others to choose from, yet I keep coming back to the plain, simple, Sav Natural pipes. I have one for Lat/English and the other for VA/Pers which covers most of my pipe smoking.

They're not my favorite looking pipes - but they smoke great, feel great, and their plain style appeals to me (I have no style whatsoever, so these work for me).

Anyone else really enjoying their Sav Natural?


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I just recently bought a Sav Natural straight dublin with a vulcanite stem. I darkened it by rubbing oils from my skin on it and I absoloutely love it. Its a beautiful pipe. I'm using it for Virginias.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I've got a bent apple that I bought several months back and only smoke virginias in, which is almost all of my pipe smoking. The color change has been amazing to watch and I can't say enough god things about it


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've got 5--3 I smoke regularly (one almost daily right now). Love them! I do feel differently about them--almost that if you get a good one, that it smokes better than most of my other pipes. I need to get another 606 or two, three.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I have one Savinelli natural with lucite stem (a straight pipe) with a huge bowl. I really like it. It's the king-size bowl whatever model that is. It's a good smoke (no balsa filter) and was a around $40 i think.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

I just bought a Canadian with a lucite stem this weekend and some MacBaren's Virginia No 1 to put in it. It's my first Savinelli and my first Virginia - I hope they'll make a good team.


----------



## Titus13 (May 11, 2008)

I have one Its my favorite pipe to smoke


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

been wanting one, but apparently they are hard to find!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

cp478 said:


> been wanting one, but apparently they are hard to find!


Pipes and Cigars has quite a few in stock :tu


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

Savvy said:


> Pipes and Cigars has quite a few in stock :tu


Damn. More nice pipes I can almost afford. :biggrin:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I used to think they were a great deal, but they've been eclipsed by Savinelli's Baronet line. You get a lot more pipe for your buck, and they're not full of fills.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> I used to think they were a great deal, but they've been eclipsed by Savinelli's Baronet line. You get a lot more pipe for your buck, and they're not full of fills.


Those Baronets are big boys that's for sure. There is also their standing (or as some would say sitter) line listed as Antique Shell by Savinelli on the pipes and cigars website. These pipes are only a few dollars more than the natural, have a pretty nice rusticated finish, and are offered in some KS sizes (no XLs like the Baronets, though). I like the idea of watching a natural finish color over time though. I wonder if the type of tobacco smoked in the pipe would effect the resulting color?


----------

